# Two Duchesses



## Terry Rose (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi from Wellington New Zealand, Blowing the dust of my schoolboy ship spotters scrapbook i found two entries under"D" for which i did not gather further info- i think they were tankers. Would appreciate details of Duchess of Sparta and Duchess of Athens [how regal they sound]. They were built 1951/52 n called Auckland mid 1950's. Who were the owners and did these two vessels comprise their total fleet. Do the owners still trade????


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Duchess of Athens/Sparta*

Terry,

some information for you on your two ships.

The first Duchess of Sparta:
Official number 5301758.
Builders Lithgows Port Glasgow Yard No1058.
Launched 27.2.51 Completed 5.51.
Tanker - 10,005 tons. Length 159.1m Beam 19.6m.
She seems to have several different names at build. Dalmore - Duchess of Sparta and Atlantic Eagle. According to my info she was owned by Livanos.
Became Rudo in 1962. Broken up in Santander 27.5.1972.

Duchess of Athens:
Official number 5028930.
Builders Furness - Haverton Hill Yard No451.
Launched 14.5.52 Completed 8.52.
Tanker 11,767 tons.
Length 168.7m Beam 21.7m.
Name changes Atlantic Baronet 1956. Baronet 1969.
Broken up Santander 28.1.1970.
Photo attached as Atlantic Baronet courtesy of Photoship.com.
The picture shows her with Livanos markings.
I could not find a picture of DoSparta under any of her names.


Regards
Hawkey01(==D)


----------



## Terry Rose (Jul 26, 2006)

*the two duchesses*

Hi Hawkey01, many thanks indeed your full briefing. Thought there might have been a greek connection with Sparta and Athens but didn't reckon on it being the big L.
cheers
terry rose


----------



## Rachb2 (Aug 21, 2009)

*The Duchess of Sparta*

Hi there Terry & Hawkey01, 
I have a picture of the Duchess of Sparta, if you are still paying attention to this reply and I will scan it in. I found it in some of my Dad's photos and I think my grandfather must have worked on it. I have no idea where the photo is taken and this thread is the second bit of information I have found about her. 

Let me know if you are interested, 
Rachb2


----------



## Terry Rose (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Rachb2. my apologies for not coming back to you sooner.I should pay better attention to the forum pages.i would be very interested to receive photo of duchess of sparta .thank you. The 1950s were a great time for tanker spotting since petrol rationing ended ard 1950 and NZ did not at that time have it's own refinery so our motor spirit came in directly from whereever the oil majors decreed.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

*Trent Maritime fleet 6-1956.*

Hi A page from Ian Allan Ocean Tankers 1956 with Trent Maritime Fleet.
You may have this booklet if not they appear on E-Bay from time to time if interested.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

My Grandfather Sailed On The{ Dutchess Of Bedford 1928} And Ss Duchess Of Richmond 16 Aug 1929 24trips On Her His Union No 433521 His Discharge No Y61496.


----------



## Tingira (Sep 11, 2005)

*Duchess Of Sparta*



Terry Rose said:


> Hi from Wellington New Zealand, Blowing the dust of my schoolboy ship spotters scrapbook i found two entries under"D" for which i did not gather further info- i think they were tankers. Would appreciate details of Duchess of Sparta and Duchess of Athens [how regal they sound]. They were built 1951/52 n called Auckland mid 1950's. Who were the owners and did these two vessels comprise their total fleet. Do the owners still trade????


Terry
I was a cabin boy on the Duchess Of Sparta in 1953 it was my first trip after leaving the Vindicatrix, our voyage lasted for nine months we did call at Lyttleton after a voyage from Singapore, our next port of call was Corpus Christie.
Regards David


----------

